# My fathers 10 speed



## eddy45 (Oct 28, 2014)

I got this out today I am going to put it on eBay as soon as the bike boxes show up its a not often seen Western Flyer 10 Speed orange in color  suicide shift my dad bought it brand new in Texas 1972 or 73 its very light weight and all shimano hardware  nice for its day hopefully someone can restore it to its original condition. just wanted to show it to the cabe today.


----------



## rhenning (Oct 28, 2014)

When you write the ad that is not a suicide shift bike.  It is just missing one of the shifters.  It is a down tube shift bike.  Roger


----------



## eddy45 (Oct 28, 2014)

thanks roger but I think if I tried to ride this thing it would be suicide


----------



## eddy45 (Oct 28, 2014)

Roger maybe you know? he bought this at a western auto store and it says that on the head badge so did they make it or did murry make it for western flyer or who? just trying to figure it all out its a quality made bike so whoever actually made it new what they were doing


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 29, 2014)

if that crankset is original, and with the lugged frame, I doubt if the bike was built by Murray.  I would guess a Japanese import.


----------



## rhenning (Oct 29, 2014)

Either Japanese/Tiawanese import (as said above) or could be Eastern Europe.  I would lean toward Asian import bike boom bike.  Roger


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 29, 2014)

I recommend identifying marks on all the components, especially look for Nitto.


----------



## eddy45 (Oct 29, 2014)

The handle bars say SAKAE ROAD CHAMPION and seat post says MADE IN JAPAN  the frame is stamped 2FC0108 under that is MIY0108A72 under that is 1003454 so its jap import


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 29, 2014)

makes you wonder if MIY in the frame s/n is Miyata - I would research Miyata serial numbers just in case  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miyata

for comparison, I ran across this Murray-built Western Flyer 10 speed, which is a totally different bike
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?30364-Western-Flyer-10-speed
welded frame, 2-pc. crankset, side-pull brakes, not at all like your father's fully-lugged frame


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 29, 2014)

As a suggestion you may want to try and sell this locally on CL first. I think shipping to anywhere will be more than the bike is worth. V/r Shawn


----------



## eddy45 (Oct 29, 2014)

*agree to disagree*

I respect your opinion, but disagree, I will let the auction be the judge of its value. Besides they are going to find that it is extreamly lightweight and in '72 was several hundred dollars new. Further more, they don't call it a restoration because its in such great shape. Thanks


----------



## eddy45 (Oct 29, 2014)

bulldog1935 said:


> makes you wonder if MIY in the frame s/n is Miyata - I would research Miyata serial numbers just in case
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miyata
> 
> for comparison, I ran across this Murray-built Western Flyer 10 speed, which is a totally different bike
> ...




odd but in the WIKI link you gave me for miyata ser # A does indeed correspond to 1972


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2014)

I would be interested in the auction results. Please post a link to the auction when you list it. V/r Shawn


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 30, 2014)

Just curious, what is "extreamly lightweight"? I see this all the time with road bikes for sale. Is it 30lbs? 25lbs? Also interested in the auction results. Please post link for interested bidders.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 30, 2014)

this is a particularly nice bike for a Western Flyer, and looks like it could be a case of Miyata sneaking into the US market through the back door before they had a name here and when Japan bikes were still a dirty word.  
I would take some really nice photos of the lugwork on the frame.  

I'm going to have to agree with the consensus that you're not going to get a lot of money for this bike.  Whoever gets it, though, will have a worthwhile project.  Curious why you don't want to take it on yourself.  

BTW, nosing around a bit today, I learned that rebadged Raleighs were sold as Western Flyers in the 60s, and rebadged Normans in the 50s.  

found this '72 Miyata Sport, but the photos may not help
http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/firestone-vagabond-warrior-pathfinder.65713/ 

Unfortunately, can't find any other references to Western Flyer and Japan, other than some nasty words about Asian imports.


----------



## eddy45 (Oct 30, 2014)

ohdeebee said:


> Just curious, what is "extreamly lightweight"? I see this all the time with road bikes for sale. Is it 30lbs? 25lbs? Also interested in the auction results. Please post link for interested bidders.



30 pounds compared to Schwinn's and others of its day it was extremely light weight my continental is a cinderblock compared to this thing my next store neighbor has a NISHIKI now that it is not.


----------



## eddy45 (Oct 30, 2014)

bulldog1935 said:


> this is a particularly nice bike for a Western Flyer, and looks like a case of Miyata sneaking into the US market through the back door before they had a name here and when Japan bikes were still a dirty word.
> I would take some really nice photos of the lugwork on the frame.
> 
> I'm going to have to agree with the consensus that you're not going to get a lot of money for this bike.  Whoever gets it, though, will have a worthwhile project.  Curious why you don't want to take it on yourself.
> ...




that's a dead ringer same bike change the stickers even the color WOW and I have 7 bicycles in my living room my project at the moment is a schwinn 1958 deluxe hornet green on green


----------

